# i need someone really good with photoshop



## jessilynn (May 25, 2011)

Hey, I have a problem. I am trying to photoshop some pictures to pull a trick on a friend. I know some photoshop, but apparently not enough. I was hoping someone here could help me. i have been trying and trying and dont know enough. i am trying to place our faces over a goofy pic off the internet. Is there anyone that would be willing to help! I could post them up. I really hope someone could help me out on this. Thanks in advance


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 25, 2011)

What's the pay?


----------



## Edsport (May 25, 2011)

If you had them posted my guess is they would be edited now...


----------



## 480sparky (May 25, 2011)

jessilynn said:


> .......... i am trying to place our faces over a goofy *pic off the internet*................


 
This may be problematic. It kinda goes against the grain here.


----------



## spacefuzz (May 25, 2011)

Open both files in photoshop, copy the one into the other creating two layers.  
Use the resize tool to make the face size match what you want. 
Create a layer mask and block out everything but the face. 

It will look fast and dirty but will work.  If you want a more convincing swap make sure the white balance and lighting match in both photos.


----------



## jessilynn (May 25, 2011)

i need the head of the girls replacing the ones in the group photos (all but the girl in pink holding a cup)


----------



## o hey tyler (May 25, 2011)

I'll do it. I'd like to receive payment of $2000 first however. 

$2000 seems to be the average going rate for this kind of thing.


----------



## spacefuzz (May 25, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> I'll do it. I'd like to receive payment of $2000 first however.
> 
> $2000 seems to be the average going rate for this kind of thing.



I'll do it for $1999.99     Up front cash of course.


----------



## Bend The Light (May 25, 2011)

Well, I'm not a professional, and I only got my Photoshop a few months ago, so I would do it for much less than them...£856, plus all my discarded attempts at low resolution on a disc for your Facebook.


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2011)

Have you ever heard of copyright infringement? That's a federal law, by the way. Surely, you've seen the FBI copyright infringement warnings at the beginning of movie DVD's. Ever hear of Napster?
All a movie is, is a bunch of still photos shown really quickly.

Anyone doing the edits you want done would also likely be committing copyright infringement.


----------



## spacefuzz (May 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> Have you ever heard of copyright infringement? That's a federal law, by the way. Surely, you've seen the FBI copyright infringement warnings at the beginning of movie DVD's. Ever hear of Napster?
> All a movie is, is a bunch of still photos shown really quickly.
> 
> Anyone doing the edits you want done would also likely be committing copyright infringement.


 
hence cash payment    unmarked small denomination bills.  place them in a red duffel bag behind the 3rd park bench at 11 pm.


----------



## Edsport (May 25, 2011)




----------

